# apache, fastcgi, PHP - cpu limits not working



## rainer_d (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have set a 60 cpu-seconds limit on a user and it does work on the shell.
cat /dev/zero is being killed after 60s.

However, when I run PHP-scripts via FastCGI / suexec, this limit does not apply - seemingly.

The users are in an LDAP-directory and I use a different attribute to store the login-class, which I have mapped via nss_map_attribute.

I'm using apache-worker-2.2.17_2 on FreeBSD 8.2 amd64.

What did I miss?

Is there a way to verify that suexec actually has that resource-limits patch included?


----------



## allanjude@ (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you put the user that the FastCGI runs as in the login class that has the limit? You will need to restart the FastCGI process to make that take effect.

I am not sure that suexec() actually applies the login class, so you might need to apply the restriction to the actual UID, not the effective UID


----------

